# Girolamo Savonarola (2)



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2008)

Girolamo Savonarola, Italian Reformer, died 510 years ago on May 23, 1498.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 23, 2008)

I remembered reading that when Savonarola was offered an office in the church he responded something to this effect;

"No red dye hat will I wear except that which is stained with the blood of a martry."


----------

